# Weight



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there a gauge that can determine how much your Hav will weigh by his weight as a growing puppy?

Has anyone studied the weights of puppies and looked at the weights as adults?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This question is posed here often. The only real method of estimating measurement we have is by the breeder knowing the parents & grandparents of the puppy. Even then, there can be a surprise on occasion. Genetics are complicated and a lot of people breed unrelated dogs (outcross breeding) or dogs of different sizes & build, which gives even more room for variance.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is a thread that compares several dogs weights as they get older. FYI Brutus weighs 11.6 at 2 years old and Roxie will be 2 next week and weights 7.5. Perhaps others will update their Hav's weights.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1681&highlight=weights


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I just depended on my vet to tell me . . . . "Henry's THRIVING."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is 3 yrs and is up to about 15 or 16 lbs now. I think he needs to lose a couple. I'll know at the next vet visit coming up soon. Shelby was just under 12 lbs and she is 2 yrs.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

charley is 3 1/2 and his weight is 16lbs. belle is 2 1/2 and her weight is 17lbs
they love to eat
michelle charley and belle


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Shiloh is going to be 6 months on Friday. At his last vet visit, last week he was 5 lbs 2 ozs. This is up from 4 lbs 8 ozs 3 weeks earlier. Seems like a healthy weight gain for such a short time. 

My question is when do they stop growing? If he keeps gaining a pound a month, he should be about 11 or 12 pounds by his birthday. The breeder thought he would be under 10. It doesn't really matter to me, I was just curious.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Jeez Mochi seems like a little fatty at 4 months... She's already 6.5 pounds.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lotus, not at all! Kubrick was 7.25lbs at 16 weeks and Hitchcock at 15 weeks was 6.75lbs. It all depends on how fast your dog grows. Kubrick topped off at 14.5lbs and stopped gaining weight at 10 months (he also only gained 1lb between 8 and 10 months). and I'm pretty sure Hitchcock will be close to the same size. I don't consider that fat, especially because you can feel their ribs well and they are both the perfect weight for their size - if you really are worried about Mochi (or just wondering) then you should do a rib check to see if she's overweight.

This is not directed at anyone on this thread, but it really bothers me when people are worried about their dogs' weight as a number. It doesn't matter if your Hav is 8lbs or 16lbs as long as he is HEALTHY and is not overweight. Check their ribs. Make sure you know what overweight, normal, and underweight feels like. If you don't know how to check, ask your vet, your breeder or someone else who knows to check for you and teach you how to do this. Worrying about a number is just as silly as worrying about a number for YOU. People shouldn't be worried about how much they weigh, they should be worried about being healthy by exercising regularly and eating well. Just like your dog should.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Great post, Lina. Just like people, babies grow at different rates and having different bodies, eating styles, etc. Jackson was a single birth puppy so he was large because he took up all mom's room! Yet he is close to the size now of his parents. He was 6 pounds at 12 weeks, and leveled off at 14.5 at a year. Many will continue to fill out a bit after that. Lots has to do with the pedigree of weights like Kimberly said.


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess Bogey is a hoss. He's 8 lbs at 15 weeks. He's healthy and happy, so that's all that matters to us!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, Lina. And I can feelShelby's ribs just fine. But Kodi's, I have to push on him a little to feel them. I'm sure the vet is going to say he needs to lose a little. Don't get me wrong, he's not flabby, just has a little extra skin. :biggrin1:



Lina said:


> Lotus, not at all! Kubrick was 7.25lbs at 16 weeks and Hitchcock at 15 weeks was 6.75lbs. It all depends on how fast your dog grows. Kubrick topped off at 14.5lbs and stopped gaining weight at 10 months (he also only gained 1lb between 8 and 10 months). and I'm pretty sure Hitchcock will be close to the same size. I don't consider that fat, especially because you can feel their ribs well and they are both the perfect weight for their size - if you really are worried about Mochi (or just wondering) then you should do a rib check to see if she's overweight.
> 
> This is not directed at anyone on this thread, but it really bothers me when people are worried about their dogs' weight as a number. It doesn't matter if your Hav is 8lbs or 16lbs as long as he is HEALTHY and is not overweight. Check their ribs. Make sure you know what overweight, normal, and underweight feels like. If you don't know how to check, ask your vet, your breeder or someone else who knows to check for you and teach you how to do this. Worrying about a number is just as silly as worrying about a number for YOU. People shouldn't be worried about how much they weigh, they should be worried about being healthy by exercising regularly and eating well. Just like your dog should.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great post, Carolina.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are the curves that I have for Artus and Cisco


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi:

I know that I had the largest puppy ever, 17 pounds at 7 months and Racquet is now two and weighs 20-21 pounds. At 11 weeks he arrived and weighed 8 pounds, a big big boy.

Ekayne and Racquet


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love love love the graphs! I am just really curious if you can predict the puppy weight at certain months and tell what they will weigh as an adult.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, no you can't. Some Havanese mature very fast and some are much slower to mature. What does Dexter's breeder predict? That's probably your best source of information.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jerome, what impressive graphs! You must keep very detailed files on your beautiful Artus and Cisco!


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

When I purchased Shiloh, the breeder was making a big deal over the fact that he would not be more than 10 pounds. (as if it mattered). I told them I didn't care if he was a big dog or little. We loved him and not his future size. 

I guess some people want these teacup 2-4 lb dogs that they can carry around in a purse. Personally, I wanted a Havanese that fit in with our family. I hope they don't start trying to breed teacup havanese dogs. That would be a tragedy. 

On a side note, I am a female that is 5'9" with a husband that is 5'8". My daughter is 13 and my son is 9 and they are the same height and wear the same size clothes and shoes. Size in my family is all over the place. But the love is constant.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a link to the Mimosa Havanese site where Suzanne attempts to answer the question, "How big will my puppy get?"
Her "rules" are "Four fold and Double up"


----------



## Padolph (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been wonding the same thing as Tango at his 12 week shots weighed in a 8lbs....He eats a cup of food a day (including treats...which don't really interest him). He walks 2.5to 3.0 miles a day with me...so he is getting plenty of exercise. I'm thinking my boy is gonna be big!!! Only time will tell!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter

11 weeks: 4 lbs
15 weeks: 6 lbs. 2oz
17 weeks: 6 lbs. 8oz
25 weeks: 8 lbs. 10oz. (6 months)
27 weeks: 9 1/2 lbs. (my scale) not official

Dexter is still a slow eater and eats maybe 1/2 cup of food. Sometimes he will eat on some days and sometimes not.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here's a link to the Mimosa Havanese site where Suzanne attempts to answer the question, "How big will my puppy get?"
> Her "rules" are "Four fold and Double up"


Very interesting article. I love graphs, and love numbers that can be plotted on graphs. I am very curious if Dexter will weigh what the article says Dexter should weigh when full grown...I have the numbers...and now, it is a wait and see. It doesn't matter how big or little Dexter will become, he will be loved no matter what. Just curious........I did not mean to offend anyone by asking weights...just curious to the average weight of the Havs on the forum.

And, the weights look like they can run from 7lbs to 20lbs on the forum....I think I got this right.:ranger:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Every time we go to the vet and they're weighed she feels for their ribs and asks me what they're eating. She always says they're a healthy size so that's all I'm concerned with. I just want them to both be able to snuggle with me on the couch!:couch2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I had too much wine last night...I meant to post in this thread and posted in another. Almost afraid to go back and see what (or where) I said. 

Evye is 7 months, 8.8 lbs (vet scale) and 10-1/2 inches. (I am not sure if I measured height correctly).

Weighed Bentley this a.m.
Bentley 4-1/2 months, 7.8 (my scale), 10-1/2 inches.

I think it is pretty normal to wonder. It's part of the excitement of watching our pups grow and follow their weight trend. I swear Bentley grows every time I turn around. I wouldn't know how to make a graft if I tried though. Que Sera Sera.

I need to stay off the computer if I exceed 1 glass....I blabber on and on. (And I missed the big wedding on Grey's Anatomy).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene-LOL

I had one margarita with dinner and was so tired when we got home! I made it through Hell's Kitchen and immediately fell asleep!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is a year and two months old and is 9 pounds. His weight hasn't changed in a few months.

Murphy is 5 months but at 4 months he weighed 4.1 pounds.

They both get 1/4 cup of food twice a day mixed with about a tablespoonful or two of canned food. We also give treats but only use tiny ones.


----------

